
Ask HN: Quora always fails to unsubscribe unwanted emails! - samblr
I have started getting unwanted emails from Quora . On trying to unsubscribe - it always results in HTTP error 400!!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;1DLLqp2<p>This has happened multiple times this week.<p>Such an annoying thing.
======
samblr
Clickable link : [https://imgur.com/a/1DLLqp2](https://imgur.com/a/1DLLqp2)

